# clutch kit VRS clutch springs



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Whats the benifits of the full kit over the springs. Ive been told i can just put EPI red springs in and make up for the power lost due to my 30" backs... is this true?
Will it even make a diff if i just do springs ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Kits have been historically a waste of money. For most people, the proper spring combo is all they need. If you need additional fine tuning because of some specialty use, then an adjustable set of weights like VFJs or Dalton's is the ticket. Yes, a red secondary is probably your best and safest choice. As for the primary, that will be determined by the need for stall and additional shiftout slowing, but most general riders with 30s like the maroon primary.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

So I need a red secondary and a maroon primary ? Ordering 2nite


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

flowhandy said:


> So I need a red secondary and a maroon primary ? Ordering 2nite


If you do any trail riding along with mud, yes.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok it's only showing a purple or yellow secondary for my 2012 550 xp. Will the red one for a 2010 work ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

flowhandy said:


> Ok it's only showing a purple or yellow secondary for my 2012 550 xp. Will the red one for a 2010 work ?


Oh I thought you had a Brute. Something your signature line would be a big help. I have no idea what a 550 Polaris would need.


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

updating that now then... lol

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------

believe i got er fixed


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris' aren't like Kawi's. you will need a full kit. EPI Is good, a lot of people like QSC for Polaris'


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Heelclicker clutch kits are also a good choice for the popo's. And like P said you will need the whole clutch kit, it will work much better than just springs on your bike. I don't have a polaris but ride with some people that do.


----------



## RedRon (Dec 18, 2012)

I got a 11 sportsman 500 ho with 29.5 outlaws. Can anyone steer me in the right direction as to what primary and secondary springs to go with? I see a chart for the brutes but nothing in the polaris section. I do see a lot of people going with full kits. Im a dealer and can get cheap but still expensive. I would rather just do the springs.

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------

Why do the polaris 500 ho seem to need a full kit?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not enough torque for such heavy tires. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## JFred (Nov 22, 2009)

I agree partially. Try the heelclicker or Quad Shop Customs kit for a Sportsman 500.


----------

